# Baki Dou



## rajin (May 9, 2015)

2014                                                                                           
Itagaki Keisuke                                                                                          Itagaki Keisuke                                                                          
Action, Martial Arts, Shounen, Sports                                                        
The sequel of Hanma Baki Son of Ogre


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2015)

I've stopped reading the series after Hanma Baki 

getting so tired of beyond the nonsense. at first, its being fun but it gets old very quickly


----------



## Pliskin (May 29, 2015)

Have they finished translating the original? The series was translated so disjointed that I read the Criminal escapees,  the  end, then pickle,  and then some disjointed chapters from the start.

Anyway, the Musashi hype does not Ring well after Picklre. Hell, even Yuujiro was kind of empty hype after Pickle. I think the series climaxed when punching T-Rex to death for breakfast and never should have gone on from there.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm caught up with the scans, on the first one. I don't plan on reading the other 2 until I've read the first one.

I am reading this one, however. I just want to see where it goes. I sort of consider this the DBGT of Baki manga.


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2015)

*BAKI-DOU 70 Raw*
*Chapter 176*


*Chapter 176*
*Chapter 176*


----------



## rajin (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2015)

*50 to 53 english

Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14
Chapter 14*


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2015)

*Chapter 27

Chapter 27

Chapter 27*


----------



## rajin (Sep 20, 2015)

*Baki-Dou 77 Raw*

*63 is out*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Baki-Dou 81 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*Chapter 191
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2015)

*Chapter 233*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D684GjtKvlI[/YOUTUBE]

whoaoaaa


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Just caught up to the raws.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Retsu dead? Holy shit, for fanfiction this s pretty nice.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1RDr6WqFXE[/YOUTUBE]

savage yujiro


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 146

Chapter 146

Chapter 146*


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*Chapter 147*


----------



## rajin (Jan 3, 2016)

*Chapter 217*


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter 47*


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2016)

*Baki-Dou 92 Raw

* *Chapter is out.*


----------



## rajin (Jan 25, 2016)

*Chapter 220*


----------



## rajin (Jan 29, 2016)

*What is Blut Vene?*


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 112*


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2016)

*Chapter 224*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2016)

Lanza Del Relampago's shockwave

pickle is back


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Chapter 114*


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2016)

*Shibari Benihime

Shibari Benihime*


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

Holy shit, Pickle is back


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*New chapter!

New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 14, 2016)

*Chapter 120*


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Yujiro is the best, even Musashi is afraid of him


----------



## rajin (May 2, 2016)

*chapter 378

chapter 378*


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2016)

Yamamoto vs Royd


----------



## rajin (May 19, 2016)

[source]


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2016)

Chapter 219 (fast scan!)


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2016)

Chapter 8


----------



## rajin (Jun 16, 2016)

Ichigo's bankai was a threat


----------



## rajin (Jun 24, 2016)

Chapter 97


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

Btw, the translations of Baki Dou are on chapter 98 and

Pickle

Is

Back


: picklenod


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter 243


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 133


----------



## rajin (Jul 14, 2016)

Chapter 134


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2016)

Chapter 22 is out!


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2016)

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## rajin (Sep 29, 2016)

LINK


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 7!


----------



## rajin (Dec 1, 2016)

Chapter 150


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2016)

New chapter!

New chapter!


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2016)

Chapter 152


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake

this Omake


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## Muah (Feb 3, 2017)

This series is so good i cant believe how long it takes to translate. I mean i get it they keep getting to strong but who cares.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2017)

Im really fucking tired of this musashi wank

Shits illogical


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2017)

Chapter 2


----------

